# Great Way To Start MY Day!



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

This morning while I was reading the paper and getting coffeed up for the day, a juvenile Bald Eagle dove off of my cove and then landed on my dock. There is a big bald eagle nest off of my front yard and this is one of the two chicks. Of course I grabbed my camera and slowly walked to within 20 feet of him. I stood there for a good five minutes taking pictures before an Osprey dive bombed him and they both flew off. This was the closest I have been because they are always up in a tree or flying over head. What a cool way to start the day.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Terrific pictures! Love the 2nd one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks for posting. Very good close ups.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Real nice! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. If you're really, really interested in raptors:

http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Now that's just pretty cool! maybe 2cool..


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

great pictures , makes me want to draw one but i cant decide what one i want to try.

nature granted you a grand audience with it presence .


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

That second picture with the sunrise in his eye is amazing. 

Awesome way to start the day.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Here is a close up of his eye, I like the way sun and tree line are reflecting in it.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Very cool indeed! Congrats! Somebody rate this post 5 stars! Mont?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Outstanding capture. R


----------

